# Trying to install the User Profile Hive Cleanup Service?



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am attempting to install the 'User Profile Hive Cleanup Service' onto a Windows 2003 Server computer.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=6676

When I first attempted to install this software I found that the progress bar did not finish, as shown below.









(Unfortunately left to it's own devices the Server will sit at this point for hours on end!).

I therefore terminated the installation using the task manager, and even rebooted the Server before attempting to install it again.

When I attempted to install the software again I was presented with the screen below.










Regardless of which option I choose above the installation will not proceed. In the instance of selecting 'Repair...' the progress bar gets stuck again. Furthermore whilst removing the software does work, as soon as I go to install it again it gets stuck.

Finally I have tried to install the software from an elevated command prompt (using the runas command) but when I do so the progress bar freezes once more, as shown below.










If anybody can suggest how to go about finishing this software installation it will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davod


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Anything in the event viewer?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would try to get the failed install cleaned up first with something like Revo Uninstaller. Then download another copy and do the manual install as directed in the Readme.txt file.


----------

